# Cpl. Glen Arnold Avenue



## old medic (22 Apr 2011)

‘Glen would be so proud’
Baldwin dedicates road to fallen soldier
By Craig Gilbert
The Mid-North Monitor (Espanola, Ontario)
http://www.midnorthmonitor.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3085273


> The memory of Cpl. Glen Arnold will live forever in the hearts of his family. On April 19, his hometown created a lasting outward show of respect for his sacrifice.
> 
> On a crisp, bright Tuesday morning, family, friends, servicemen and Legionnaires gathered near the Arnold family home down Levert Road in McKerrow for the unveiling of the new sign denoting Cpl. Glen Arnold Ave.
> 
> ...


----------

